# Lyn's Loopy Scarf



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

I skein ribbon yarn, at least 100 yds.
1 skein "ladder" yarn (like Eros)
1 skein coordinating color yarn; can be plain yarn.
#15 needles.

Cast on 10 stitches. 
Row 1: Knit across the row. The first and last 3 stitches will form the "loops" at the edge of the scarf.

Row 2: Knit across first 3 stitches, purl the next 4, knit the last 3.

Cotinue rows 1 and 2 until you have the length prefered, or until one of the yarns is close to running out.

IMPORTANT: Knit across first 3 stitches, place on holder, bind off center 4 stitches, knit accross the last 3 stitches.

Unravel first row that you just finished working with, incorporating the ends from the bind off into the "loop" that will form. Using the 3 yarns in the "loop", tie them together, snugging the knot to the base of the stockinette center. Continue to unravel one row at a time, tying off each of the loops as you go, to the end of the scarf. Incorporate any ends into the knot of the last tie-off and trim to match the lenghth. (Believe me, no one will see this in the lushness of the loops!)

Remove the stitch holder on the other side and repeat process to the end of the scarf. Trim edges, give away or keep.

This is a pattern that I sell in the Gallery where I show. Be imaginative with the yarns you use. Almost anything can be incorporated, so long as colors coordinate.

Don't have access to a picture right now -- and they've all sold. But it's a lovely scarf an very well received.

Lyn in NC


----------



## evsie (Apr 16, 2011)

sounds great but don't fully understand it am probably thick


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd be happy to answer any questions -- because it really is easy and very pretty.

Lyn


----------



## evsie (Apr 16, 2011)

do you knit with all 3 colours together

don't understnd this bit
Unravel first row that you just finished working with, incorporating the ends from the bind off into the "loop" that will form. Using the 3 yarns in the "loop", tie them together, snugging the knot to the base of the stockinette center. Continue to unravel one row at a time, tying off each of the loops as you go, to the end of the scarf. Incorporate any ends into the knot of the last tie-off and trim to match the lenghth. (Believe me, no one will see this in the lushness of the loops!)

Remove the stitch holder on the other side and repeat process to the end of the scarf. Trim edges, give away or keep.
how far back do you go before doing other 3 loops and running back the stitches on wire


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

You do knit all three colors together, just as if they were one yarn.

"Unravel first row that you just finished working with, incorporating the ends from the bind off into the "loop" that will form. Using the 3 yarns in the "loop", tie them together, snugging the knot to the base of the stockinette center. Continue to unravel one row at a time, tying off each of the loops as you go, to the end of the scarf. Incorporate any ends into the knot of the last tie-off and trim to match the lenghth. (Believe me, no one will see this in the lushness of the loops!)"

Here, all you are doing is placing the first 3 stitches on your left needle onto a stitch holder.

Knit across the stockinette portion of the scarf (4 stitches) and bind off last stitch. There will be some loose ends.

Take the needle out of the scarf and unravel the first 2 rows of the last 3 stitches (which have been knit all through the scarf). You'll have a hand full of yarn. You can twist the three yarns a bit, like a corkscrew, and tie the stitches in a knot at the base of the stockinette area.

Continue to unravel 2 rows at a time, and tie each at the base of the stockinette section. You'll start to see a lot of loops developing. Just continue to tie the two unraveled rows at the base of the stockinette portion until you've tied the last stitches.

When you have the first (left) section done, go up to the top of the scarf on the right side. Remove the stitch holder that was holding your first 3 knitted stitches and continue to use all the yarn in the loop, tieing them off as if they were one yarn at the base of the stockinette section.

Wish I had a picture handy! I hope this helps,because once you get started, it really is easy, and it's lovely.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Txlvs2knit (Aug 12, 2011)

Could you send a closer pictures so we can see the detail? Thanks


----------



## evsie (Apr 16, 2011)

perhaps your next one you could post a photo


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

She's dropping three stitches on each side, one row at a time, and tying off the yarn from the dropped stitches into a fringe that won't unravel.

But at the very top, she has the yarn tail to secure, and it's easier to tie the ends into the first fringe rather than weave the ends in.

Clever!


----------



## jan nieberlein (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds interesting, but I am a very visual person so need a picture to understand what you have described.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Would love to see a photo along w/the pattern please. Thanks


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

There are pictures on Ravalary
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drop-stitch-scarf-10


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not understanding either. A picture would help. The one on Ravelry is crocheted I believe.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you for the post! i LIKE this for next years' gifts.
Crafty Grandma56: thanks for the link to PICTURE.
AmyClaire: thanks for clarification. 

I have saved in WORD doc to use next year.

thanks to ALL and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

I think this free pattern on ravelry is similar and the pictures might help some of us (me included) in picturing the work.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loopy-scarf-115

thank you for posting your pattern for us - its going into my file of 'things to do for me', a few items that I intend to start the new year with  I like the yarns you combined in your pattern and think I'll enjoy using them.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

OK! This looks like what I was thinking it would look like I like it.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Took a look at pattern and it's not the same. similar idea with fringe if I can figure out the cast off. Lyn's will certainly be fancier with the three yarns.

Novice knitter


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Pretty scarf,but that's not the pattern. Sorry, guys, I'll make sure to post a picture after the holidays. Family has started to arrive...

Lyn in NC


----------

